# Software to sync two iTunes libraries?



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

I know this is a FAQ but I haven't found the definitive answer yet. I'm looking for something that will let me sync tracks from my laptop and desktop, both on the same local network. Ideally, I'd like it to be a manual process since my laptop doesn't have the disk space of my desktop.

I tried syncOtunes but it consistently crashes. I'm on Leopard. Any recommendations?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Why don't you just use file sharing on your local network?

Create a playlist of all the songs that you'd like to copy. Then, create a new folder on your desktop and name it what you wish. Go back to your playlist in iTunes and choose "Select All" from the edit menu.

Drag the files to the folder (straight from iTunes) on your desktop.

Go to the Mac you'd like to copy the files to and go to iTunes Preferences and under advanced choose "Copy to iTunes Music Folder when Adding to Library."

Now... over your network, from the Mac you'd like to copy to.. just drag the folder that's on your desktop of the Mac with the music you want.. to the iTunes window that you'd like the music to copy to.

Voila.

In Leo, this is super simple. It's probably the reason that there's no software to do it.. it was even simple in Tiger. 

PS: Once you're finished with your copy.. delete the folder that was on your desktop with the files from iTunes (They're duplicates.. not the actual iTunes files and therefore safe to delete.)


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

Thanks Vexel. That works but it means going from laptop to desktop and there's just too much navigation. I'm trying to make it simple for my family. I'm looking for something where I don't to run from my laptop to the desktop (in a separate room). I'm looking for something that would load both libraries over the network and then allow me to drag songs from one place to another. iTunes sharing would be perfect if Apple hadn't disabled the copying of songs.


----------

